# Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !



## Clastron (7. Dezember 2014)

*Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Hallo, ich suche eine Möglichkeit per Funkübertragung Fernseher zusehen in einem anderen Zimmer wo sich kein Anschluss befindet. Es handelt sich um Kabelfernseher, es gibt einen Anschluss und der befindet sich im Wohnzimmer nun suche ich eine Möglichkeit ohne Kabel zu verlegen (Da Mietwohnung) in meinem Schlafzimmer TV zusehen.
Da bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:

funkuebertragung.de Funklautsprecher, Funktürsprechanlagen, Funkübertragungen u.v.m. - Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen, Kabel TV per Funk Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen 5,8 GHz M-2012-111

Was meint ihr dazu ? Und gibt es vll. eine billigere Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Gruß*

Hier die Information zu dem Produkt:

Produktinformation:

*Sie haben Kabel-TV- Der Anschluß ist aber nur in Ihrem Wohnzimmer- Sie möchten aber auch im Schlafzimmer fernsehen- Die Lösung: Funkuebertragung für Kabelfernsehen!


In den meisten Häusern ist die Anzahl der Antennenanschlüsse beschränkt. Einer im Wohnzimmer und manchmal noch einer im Schlafzimmer. Mit diesen Set können Sie völlig drahtlos ein TV-Gerät anschliessen, wo auch immer im Haus. Es ist also nicht notwendig, Kabel zu verlegen. Der Ort des Antennenanschlusses ist daher nicht mehr relevant. Somit sehen Sie Ihre Lieblings-Fernsehprogramme wo immer Sie möchten, überall im Haus oder im Garten etc. Sie sind nicht von festen Antennenanschlüssen oder Koaxkabel abhängig! Sie können auch im Wohnzimmer ein anderes Programm sehen als im Schlafzimmer über die Funkübertragung, auch muss der Wohnzimmer-TV dazu nicht eingeschaltet sein um im Schlafzimmer fernsehen zu können.


Produktvorteile:


Mit dem Audio/Video-Sender können Sie ein Antennensignal auf ein TV-Gerät bringen, ohne Kabel verlegen zu müssen. Der Sender des Sets kann direkt an den Antennenstecker Ihrer Wohnung angeschlossen werden. Den Empfänger des Sets schliessen Sie an den SCART-Eingang Ihres TV-Gerätes an.  Die Kanäle können einfach in die von Ihnen bevorzugte Abfolge eingestellt werden!


Der Sender dieses Sets hat auch noch Anschlüsse für zusätzliche Videogeräte wie z.B.einen Videorecorder, DVD-Spieler oder Satellitempfänger. Auch diese Signale können Sie daher völlig drahtlos zu Ihrem TV-Gerät schicken. Perfektes Bild und Ton, drahtlos durch Wände und Decken hindurch. 



Schauen Sie Analog TV, weit entfernt vom Antennenanschluss
Stellen Sie Ihren TV auf wo immer Sie möchten, ohne darauf achten zu müssen, wo sich der Antennenanschluss befindet! Keine Koaxkabel durchs Haus!
Geeignet, um Ihr gesamtes Senderangebot drahtlos in einen anderen Raum weiterzuleiten.
Direkt an jede TV-Antennenbuchse anschließbar.
Zusatzanschluss zum Weiterleiten des Videosignals von beispielsweise einem HDD Rekorder oder DVD Player usw.
Wird durch Verwendung des 5,8 GHz Frequenzbandes nicht durch Mikrowellenherde, (WiFi) Netzwerke, Bluetooth usw. beeinträchtigt.


Technical data

Operating range: Up to 100m free field, up to 30m through walls
and ceilings
Power: 100/240 VAC 50/60Hz, 5V/1000mA
Built in cable tuner: VHF low, VHF high, UHF
Standard: PAL B/G & PAL I
Compatibility: +/- channel compatible
Memory: 100 channel
RF Frequency: A/V: 5,8 GHz - 4 channels
IR: 433.92 MHz


----------



## othm (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Ich glaube da gibt es was von DLink, geht dann halt über die Stromleitung.


----------



## Clastron (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Wobei über Strom währe es eigentlich auch super da jede Wohnung einzeln abgesichert ist. Muss ich mich schlau machen ob ich so etwas von DLink finde.


----------



## Clastron (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Habe jetzt nichts mehr weiters gefunden und werde mich jetzt wohl zu diesem Gerät entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

hmm, wie wäre es mit TV über PC und das dann auf den TV streamen?


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Chromecast vs Roku Streaming Stick vs Amazon Fire TV Stick | PC Pro


----------



## stevie4one (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Nur mal so als Hinweis: Das vom TE gepostete Gerät ist nur geeignet für analoges Kabel-TV. Wenn also in der Wohnung das aktuelle DVB-C, also das digitale Signal anliegt, funktioniert das nicht. Mir ist auch kein Funkadapter bekannt, mit dem man DVB-C verarbeiten kann. Möglichkeiten wären DVB-T im Schlafzimmer, Kabel verlegen oder auf eine IP-Lösung zu setzen. Möglich wäre auch der Einsatz einer FritzBox 6490 Cable, die verteilt dann das DVB-C Signal per Wlan und Netzwerk. Im Schlafzimmer braucht man dann aber einen IP-Receiver um das Signal wieder TV-tauglich zu machen.


----------



## Clastron (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Hmm ja, am besten ist es wenn ich ein Kabel verlege mal sehen evtl. mal mit dem Vermieter reden dann könnte man ein Kabel über den Dachboden ins Zimmer verlegen. Habe ich gar nicht gesehen gut das du es sagst. Denn analoges TV haben sie doch komplett eingestellt gibt doch nur noch Digitales oder ?


----------



## Clastron (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Auf dieser Seite gibt es auch ein Gerät für Digitales-TV zum Übertragen per Funk ? Das würde doch dann funktionieren oder.

Was meint ihr dazu: ?

funkuebertragung.de Funklautsprecher, Funktürsprechanlagen, Funkübertragungen u.v.m. - digitale TV Funkübertragung 2,4 GHz M-2012-101


----------



## stevie4one (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Funkübertragung für Kabelfernsehen !*

Laut der Beschreibung auf der Seite sollte es klappen, allerdings finde ich den Preis auch recht happig. Und du musst immer am Kabel-Anschluss umstöpseln (entweder das Funkset oder der TV). Und hier wird wohl eher digital übertagen. Jedenfalls werden die Geräte per Scart (analog) angeschlossen.


----------

